# TV Kitty



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*






SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool, looks like she just woke up.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

She's small but real nice SB10, that moose she's laying beside but have been tough to do up!!HA!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Just the right size pet you can pick up and take with you in the new truck---that will get the folks around town talk'in.lol.


----------

